# Anyone keep Sumatran Blue Neon Goby?



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking for some of these fish does anyone know of any stores that have had them in?

Sumatran Blue Neon Goby



















Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice. wish i could be of help but i havt not seen those around.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been looking for gobies as well. Closest I've got to neon gobies were red ones that Fraser Aquarium sold back in February or so. April's recently got some red tailed ones and might have some golden marbles left. Aside from that though not alot of stores stock fw.gobies, probably because they're not that well-known and are mostly found in Japan. It'd be great if this were to change though 

Jim


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

They are neat fish for sure. Well hopefully someone will chime in with some info.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

I saw some at Aquariums West a couple months ago. Was in there today and there weren't any, but maybe they could get some in for you?


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

PJ Pet's got a shipment of gobies in. I'm not sure what they are, there wasn't any name or price; they look like my neon reds though.

Jim


----------

